# The Dark and Macabre Art appreciation thread [Not for the faint of heart]



## Vicissitude




----------



## mushr00m

Trevor Brown


















































And...


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Sina

The images here fit in very well this thread, and I like quite a few of them: 
erotic + macabre
*NSFW*


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## sprinkles

I think this counts too.





It's interesting when they take stuff that is considered cute or harmless and totally flip it around. It's so very anti as opposed to things that are flat out grotesque no matter what, but those other things are interesting in themselves.


----------



## viva

:shocked:

*runs away* MOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## turmauge

Boss said:


> The images here fit in very well this thread, and I like quite a few of them:
> erotic + macabre
> *NSWF*



...........................oh yes


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ablysmal

This thread is quite disturbing, and I love it.

Where do you guys find some of your pics? They're awesome.


----------



## Mizmar

I'm intrigued by the art of Alfred Kubin:

The Art of Alfred Kubin - art of the beautiful-grotesque

MONSTER BRAINS: Alfred Kubin

(Some of it is x-rated.)


----------



## hauntology

This is what true beauty looks like...


----------



## LibertyPrime

You guys seriously make me uneasy....^^ bunch of Tzimisce candidates, all of ye.


----------



## SilentScream

Some lighter stuff


----------



## Lesley Drakken

Ah! This is my sort of thing. The censoring of art scares me, and so I enjoy works like these.

I don't have any visuals to share, but I can say the short story I'm working on right now is heavy on this sort of thing. In fact it's so rough I'm having trouble actually sitting down and writing it. But I firmly believe that there are some stories that can't be told without going to those dark places.


----------



## hellonearth

Nightmares generator since 2012. :hearteyes:

I know it's been five years (which explain why I didn't see it before...), but I thought I'd just post this here.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------

